# קרדיטים



## rw12 (17/10/12)

קרדיטים 






 
התחתנו לפני חודש וקצת, שרצתי בפורום תקופה לא קצרה ונעזרתי בכולכן המון.
תודה על כל הטיפים. המון מהדברים שעשינו ולקחנו לתשומת ליבנו נשאבו מהמידע שיש לפורום להציע..כמו שניתן יהיה לראות...
הגיע הזמן לפרסם קרדיטים, תודות וחוות דעת.


----------



## rw12 (17/10/12)

מי אנחנו? 
תומר (30) ורננה (29). 
איך הכרנו?
לא משנה כמה הוא יכחיש, שנינו יודעים שאני זו שהתחילה איתו. לפני שנתיים וחצי, ששנינו למדנו בב"ש (ואני עדיין לומדת שם..) הוא היה שכן שלי, דלת ליד.
הוא חבר טוב של השותפה שלי (שניהם למדו באותה כיתה) וראיתי אותו די הרבה. לא היו ביננו איזה שיחות עמוקות אבל תמיד היה נחמד לדבר איתו. כעבור שנה וחצי בערך מאז שהכרתי אותו, הרגשתי שאני מעוניינת בבחור. לקח לי חודשיים של חפירות עם עצמי ועם כמה חברים בשביל להבין שזה לא משהו חולף. מאחר ותומר די ביישן, הצעד הבא היה צריך להיות שלי. יום אחד, תפסתי אומץ ובאתי לדפוק לי על הדלת ב12 וחצי בלילה להזמין אותו לבירה. חבל שהאומץ לא תפס אותי ולא הצלחתי להביא את עצמי לדפוק על הדלת. תכלס איזה פדיחות לבוא משום מקום ולהציע משהו כזה...אז עשיתי את הצעד המאוד אמיץ הבא ושלחתי SMS אם בא לו לצאת לבירה. בדיעבד הסתבר לי שלקח לו מספר דקות לענות כי הוא תהה אם אני עובדת עליו. מפה לשם, יצאנו לבירה כעבור יומיים בפאב השכונתי ומאז אנחנו ביחד. 

תומר התחיל ללמוד וטרינריה ברחובות ממש מספר חודשים אחרי שהתחלנו לצאת ואני התחלתי שנה ג' רפואה בב"ש כך שהעתיד המשותף של המגורים היה נראה בעייתי... שניהם מקצועות לר קלים שמצריכים התייצבות די יומיומית באוניברסיטה. ניהלנו שנה קשר של סופי שבוע ובסוף השנה הבנו של משנה כמה יהיה קשה, אנחנו רוצים לגור ביחד.עברנו לגור במושב באמצע הדרך ומאז אנחנו ממנים את מוניות השירות ומחברת מטרופולין מאוד יפה. לא הכי פשוט, אבל שווה כל דקה נסיעה, אפילו נסיעות באוטובוסים  מהדרום ביום חמישי.

לפני חצי שנה צירפנו לנבחרת כדורגל שאנחנו מקימים את טדי. אימצנו אותו מצער בעלי חיים ברחובות ואני לא אחפור על כמה שהוא מושלם כי זה מעצבן לפעמים אנשים שחופרים על הכלבים שלהם ,אז פשוט תאמינו לי שהוא מושלם


----------



## RegiKo (17/10/12)

המערה 
גם אנחנו מאוד רצינו לבדוק את המערה בבית גוברין, אבל באתר משרד הפנים הם מופיעים ברשימת המקומות שעובדים ללא היתר...
חבל, המקום נראה מהמם!


----------



## rw12 (17/10/12)

ההצעה 
כבר דיברנו על חתונה ואפילו ידענו שאנחנו רוצים להתחתן בספטמבר כך שהיה ברור שההצעה תגיע מתישהוא.
תקופת המבחנים של תומר התחילה בפברואר ולכן היה ברור שהוא יציע לפני, כדי שלפחות נסגור אולם. היו לו רעיונות מקסימים, באמת. חבל שהצלחתי להרוס לו את כולם. הוא רצה שנלך לטיול אתגרי (עד היום לא הבנתי בדיוק מה הייתה התוכנית, משהו דרך חברת טיולים אתגרים שחבר שלו מנהל) ושם הוא יציע לי באיזה מערה. אז זה לא קרה.(תפסתי שפעת רצינית באותו זמן). חוצמזה אצלחתי הצלחתי להרוס לו כל תוכנית. יום אחד חזרתי לתומי מהאוניברסיטה והוא חיכה לי בבית עם נרות ואפילו כרע ברך. מסתבר שגם את ההצעה הזו כמעט הצלחתי להרוס לו כשתכננתי לא להגיע באותו יום לאוניברסיטה. הוא עירב את הבוס שלי שיקרא לי לב"ש לישיבת עבודה. אחרי הישיבה המפוברקת הלכתי ללימודים אבל לא שרדתי את כל השעות וחתכתי שלוש שעות לפני הזמן.בזמן שתומר היה בקניות סושי וסטייקים. חבר מהלימודים כתב לו SMS שהוא ניסה להחזיק אותי ולשכנע אותי שכדאי לי להישאר לשיעור אבל השיעור באמת משעמם ושיהיה לו בהצלחה...
איכשהוא תומר הצליח להגיע ולהספיק לארגן הכל.
מבחינתי, ההצעה הייתה מושלמת. תומר אמר לי דברים מרגשים ושילב איתם גם  ציניות. כמו שצריך 
הטבעת אירוסין מג'קסון. אני לא מרוצה מהם. הטבעת זהב לבן הורידה כבר פעמיים את הציפוי מאז, השירות היה חובבני בפעמיים שהגעתי לשם וגם היהלום כבר נפל. אני אישית חושבת שהאיכות שלהם לא משהו אבל יכול להיות שנפלתי לא טוב.


----------



## rw12 (17/10/12)

ההזמנה - צד קדמי 
בהשראתה ובאישורה של arapax שהתאהבתי בהזמנה שלה מהפעם הראשונה שראיתי אותה. לקחנו את הרעיון ושנינו אותו קצת. תודה arapax!
מאחר שנינו חולי ים (ולשמחתנו גם טדי התגלה כחובב ים לא קטן בעצמו) שינינו טיפה את הרקע...
חבר של תומר עיצב לנו את הצד האחורי (מני, מצטערת ששגעתי אותך  ).
הדפסנו בפרי פרינט והיינו מרוצים מהם. היו יעילים וזריזים. לקחנו מגנטי תזכורת עם אותה תמונה של הצד הקדמי ונחמד לראות אותם על מקררים של חברים..זה כמו הדפסה מוקטנת שמדביקים עליה מגנט. לא שיא האיכות אבל מדובר בכולה המגנט תזכורת של ההזמנה.

*סליחה על איכות התמונה, זה תמונה שצילמתי בחובבנות בפלאפון


----------



## arapax (17/10/12)

מקסים  
איזה יופי לראות שנתתם לזה נופך אישי אחר לגמרי 
אני נוסעת בעוד כמה שעות לשבוע, אז אגיד כבר מעכשיו שנראית מקסים ואני בטוחה ששאר הקרדיטים יהיו יפים וחופרים כמו שצריך  - מבטיחה לסיים לקרוא אותם כשאחזור. מאד נהניתי ממה שהעלית בינתיים.


----------



## rw12 (17/10/12)

ההזמנה - צד אחורי


----------



## rw12 (17/10/12)

מסיבת רווקות 
באופן אישי אני פחות מתחברת לקונספט של בנות שלא מכירות אחת את השניה. אין מה לעשות, פולניה תמיד תחשוש שמה האורחים לא יהנו (או שחס וחלילה יהיה להן קר..). יש לי חברות מתקופות שונות בחיים ומתוכן, 3 חברות מאוד טובות וותיקות.
הן לא הסכימו לשמוע על דבר כזה שלא תהיה מסיבת רווקות. מספר ימים לפני החתונה, הן לקחו אותי לצימר מדהים באמירים, שם בילינו לילה כיפי ביחד. כמו שזה נשמע, 4 בנות, צימר,אוכל טעים, אלכוהול והרבה צחוקים. יום אחרי הלכנו לבריכה של אמירים והתפננו שם כל היום.
עדי, אפרת ואלה - תודה שסבלתן אותי, הקשבתם לחפירות שלי, לקחתן ימי חופש מהעבודה, תודה על המסיבת רווקות הכי אנחנו שיכולה להיות  ושהייתן המלוות הכי מדהימות  ביום החתונה.


----------



## rw12 (17/10/12)

אישורי הגעה - חברת מאושרים 
בשלב הזה הפכתי להיות בריידזילה. כמה שדמיינתי אותי מאושרת מכל ההכנות, מגחכת לכל הבלתמים והבעיות בפרצוף  ובקלילות צולחת את ההכנות, פה נשברתי. בסידורי הושבה תומר כבר תהה מי אני ומה עשיתי לרננה...

לקחנו את חברת מאושרים לאור ההמלצות החמות באתר מיט4מיט.  העברנו רשימה של כמאה טלפונים. התשלום מתבצע מראש בהעברה בנקאית מראש. (לי אישית היה פחות נוח לשלם בהעברה בנקאית, והם ביקשו את כל הסכום מראש ולא חצי לפני וחצי בסיום העבודה כמקובל...). כששאלו עד מתי לעשות את הטלפונים אמרתי שעד יום רביעי בצהריים. את הטלפונים הם התחילו לעשות כבר ביום ראשון אך סיימו אותם רק ביום חמישי בערב. הם לא התריאו לי שהם לא יעמדו בלוח זמנים ורק לאחר ששאלתי ביום רביעי בערב מתי הצפי לסיים כיוון שהיינו אמורים להעביר לגן את המספרים הסופיים כבר בצהריים, קיבלתי תשובה מאוד לא עדינה ולא נעימה. שלחו לי קובץ עדכון ביניים מספר פעמים אך בחלק מהפעמים הוא לא היה המעודכן ביותר ונוצרו מצבים לא נעימים מול חלק מהאורחים.סה"כ מסרו לאורחים מה שביקשנו ואכן בסוף סיימו את הטלפונים ורשמו הערות של מה שהאורחים אמרו, אבל ההתנהלות מולם הייתה מאוד לא נעימה ומצאתי את עצמי עוזרת עם מספר טלפונים רק להמנע מההתנהלות מולם.חלק מהאנשים אמרו שהמטלפנים היו נחמדים אך היו כאילו שאמרו שמי שהתקשר היה לא אדיב. 

אין לי המלצות לגבי סידורי ההשבה חוץ מלנשום עמוק ולחכות שזה ייגמר. תנסו לא להרוג אחת את השני בזמן הזה. צריך 2 אנשים לפחות לחופה...


----------



## דניאל ואורן (17/10/12)

טוב שאת כותבת את זה 
בעיקר כי מדובר בשירות, שלפי מה שאני זוכרת, הוא די יקר ועד עכשיו לא היו פידבקים פחות טובים בפורום על החברה הספציפית הזאת. 
האם נעזרת בהם גם בהושבה בפועל באירוע?

אני בזמנו שקלתי להיעזר בחברה כזו, ואפילו רציתי לקחת את שירותי ההושבה שלהם (כשביררתי, התעניינתי באפשרות שיבואו ויושיבו לי את האנשים בזמן האירוע). בסוף, ויתרתי בגלל שזה היה יקר מדי עבורי (כי השירות של הושבה בזמן האירוע מאד מייקר). טוב שכתבת על השירות הזה- כי מדובר בשירות די חדש וגם די יקר, שאין עליו הרבה חוות דעת, אאל"ט.


----------



## rw12 (17/10/12)

נעזרתי בהן רק לאישורי הגעה 
השירות לא זול (3.5 שקלים למספר לפחות ממאה מספרים, 2.5 שקל למספר מעל 100 מספרים, משלמים הכל מראש.)
לא נעזרתי בהם בסידורי הושבה. למרות שנראה לי שזה אחלה להאשים מישהו אחר כשהדיפלומטיה של הסידורי הושבה כושלת...


----------



## rw12 (17/10/12)

זהירות חפירה.

אני דתלשי"ת עם קצת סלידה מכל עניין הרבנות והדת. (לא רוצה לפגוע באופן באף אחד, כל הנאמר פה זה דעה אישית שלי ואני חס וחלילה לא באה לבקר אף אחד או לזלזל בדעה שונה). תמיד היה ברור לי שאתחתן אזרחי. אבל הגורל החליט לצחוק עלי ולתומר יש חיבה בלתי מוסברת לדת ומסורת. מילא לא לבשל גדי בחלב אימו, מילא להשאיר את השרימפסים בטיב טעם (או בים..) אבל להתחתן דרך הרבנות?! תומר ואני ניהלנו די הרבה שיחות על העניין הזה. בסוף ויתרתי. זה חשוב לתומר וחשוב להורים שלנו והחתונה היא גם שלהם.

רב- בהתחלה סגרנו עם רב מאוד מוכר פה בפורום ומאוד פופולרי.הלכנו לראות חופה שהוא העביר. מיד לאחר החופה באנו להציג את עצמנו בפניו והוא אפילו לא נתו לנו לדבר אלא ישר שאל: "אתם רוצים אותי או לא?" אמרנו לו שלא הספקנו לחשוב על זה והוא אמר שהוא רב מאוד מבוקש ולכן נודיע לו עד מחר בבוקר. לא הבנו אם הוא מצה"ר או לא, אבל הוא דרש "סכום סימלי" של 800-1000 ש"ח. הוא היה מאוד לא נחמד באותה שיחה שלו ולא ממש התלהבנו מהחופה אבל מחוסר עניין, כוח, חשק וזמן סגרנו איתו. היינו שלמים עם כל הספקים שלנו אבל משהו איתו הרגיש לנו לא נעים ודיברנו על זה כל כמה זמן. 3 שבועות לפני החתונה היינו בטעימות ובמקרה ראינו את הרב (רב אחר)  שהעביר שם את החופה. הוא ממש שידר משהו אחר. הלכנו לדבר איתו ואמרנו לו שסגרנו עם רב אחר אבל אנחנו מאוד נשמח אם הוא יחתן אותנו במקומו ושנדבר עם הרב שכבר סגרנו איתו מחר ונראה אם אפשר לבטל אותו. במקרה לאחר שלא שמענו ממנו מספר חודשים, למחרת על הבוקר התקשר הרב הראשון ופשוט לא ירד לנו מהקו (ספרנו 10 פעמים ברצף שהוא ישב על ממתינה בזמן שתומר ואני מדברים ביננו. פסיכי). בשיחה, הצענו לו פיצוי של מאות שקלים עקב "ביטול" 3 שבועות לפני החתונה...מסתבר שהוא צלצל כי היה זוג אחר שרצה אותו לתאריך שלנו (בטח הציע יותר כסף) והוא התקשר לראות אם אנחנו עדיין מעוניינים. כעבור שעתיים הוא שולח לי SMS : "קרן, (קוראים לי רננה...) הזוג השני סגר איתי, אין צורך בפיצוי". כל מילה על ההתנהגות הבזויה הזו מיותרת..
אנחנו ממש שמחנו כי זכינו ברב נח וז'ונסקי, רב של צה"ר שהיה פשוט מדהים. החל בפגישה האישית שנמשכה שעה וחצי מתוכה חצי מהזמן ביצע הכרות איתנו וחצי מהפגישה הסביר את המשמעות של המסורת של מנהגי בחתונה. נכנסתי לפגישה עם אנטי גדול וציניות בלב ויצאתי מוקסמת. תומר ואני לא הפסקנו ועדיין לא מפסיקים לדבר עליו. הרב הזה פשוט אישיות נדירה, איש טוב ובאמת הרגנו שהוא פועל לפי עקרונות צוה"ר. החופה הייתה קצרה ולעניין. בתור אחת שמדברת תמיד בחופות, לא מעט אנשים ניגשו אלרי החופה ואמרו שהיה מאוד שקט. 
בתור אנטי, שתמיד אמרתי שכל החופה אדמיין איך תומר צועק "חובבבבבש, חובבבבבבש", הרב הפך את כל הטקס להרבה יותר משמעותי והרבה יותר מרגש עבורי ועבור תומר. דתיים גדולים אמנם לא נצא, אבל זה גרם לנו להיות יותר מבינים ויותר מעריכים.

הדרכת כלה - שעה וחצי מיותרות בחיים שלי על הלכות נידה. בעודי מקללת בלב את תומר על הסבל הזה, הרבנית בחנה אותי לראות אם הקשבתי לה מתי אני אמורה להתחיל לספור ימים למקווה. בקיצור היה לי לא נעים, לא כיף אבל לפחות זה היה רק שעה וחצי.

מקווה- אמא של מכר הטבילה אותי והפכה את כל החוויה המפוקפקת הזו לנעימה. אין כמו דתיים קיבוצניקים. לא הסתכלה עלי מתפשטת וביקשה ממני לקרוא לה רק כשאני במים לראות שאני מטביעה את עצמי כמו שמריך ולברך. 
והחמודה הזו הביאה לי שוקולדים מתנה לחתונה ויחד עם ברכת שנה טובה. תוך 20 דקות הייתי במקלחת בבית. 

סה"כ אני לא יכולה להגיד שאני שמחה שהתחתני דרך הרבנות אבל צריך לבחור את הקרבות שלך. אני שמחה שהרב נוח הוא שחיתן אותנו והיה לו חלק גדול בהתרגשות שלנו בחופה.


----------



## דניאל ואורן (17/10/12)

ואוו, המקרה עם הרב 
מאד לא לעניין. אבל טוב שהוא קרה וכנראה שמה שצריך לקרות קרה בסופו של דבר.


----------



## The Blue Fairy (17/10/12)

ממש לא נעים :| 
אפשר לדעת מי הרב? אפילו במסר..


----------



## ronitvas (17/10/12)

את קורעת אותי
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
נהנית מכל מילה!!!!


----------



## פרבולה מרחפת (18/10/12)

איזה קטע, מרגע שכתבת שסגרתם עם הרב 
הראשון אני (תוך כדי קריאה) חושבת "לא, הם לא יתנו לו לחתן אותם נו זה לא הגיוני ש*זה* מה שהם יקבלו בחופה שלהם!".

ממש שמחתי לקרוא שהכל הסתדר!


----------



## rw12 (17/10/12)

שמלה "אמאלה, התחפשתי לכלה!!" 
מעולם לא חלמתי איך תראה שמלת הכלה שלי. 
המקום הראשון שהגעתי אליו היה בוטיק ליליום שם מצאתי שמלה שמאוד אהבתי. המשכתי לשני מקומות נוספים שקבעתי איתם פגישה  אבל היה לי ברור שאני חוזרת לליליום. הייתי גם בפיש אנד דג שם מאוד אהבתי את השמלות אבל קיבלתי יחס ממש מגעיל מהמוכר.
אילונה, קטי ושירן היו פשוט מקסימות, לכל אורך הדרך. כבר מההתחלה כשבאתי למדוד שמלות, בהמשך בפגישות שהיו לי למדידות ועד הרגע בו לקחתי את השמלה. תמיד היה נעימות במדידות ומאוד פרפקציוניסטיות. (שמו לב לפרטים שבחיים לא הייתי רואה). במדידה האחרונה לא נתנו לי ללכת עד שהייתי מאה אחוז שלמה עם השמלה. הפריע לי משהו קטן שיכול להחשב כשולי, והן היו יכולות בקלות לפתור אותי ב "עזבי אותך שטויות" דיפלומטי, אך הן לא נתנו לי ללכת ועשו הכל כדי לתקן את מה שהפריע לי. כל הזמן הזה הן היו ממש מקסימות ונתנו לי להרגיש מאוד רצויה ולא סתם ניג'סית.
השמלה הייתה כל כך נוחה!!!! מעבר לכך שהייתה נוחה, היא מאוד החמיאה לנתונים שלי . השמלה ישבה על הגוף בצורה כל כך רכה ומחמיאה. הדגישה את מה שצריך וטשטשה את מה שזקוק לטשטוש.
מבחינתי, שגם ככה היה לי מאוד קשה עם הקונספט של שמלת כלה, הבחירה בליליום הייתה מושלמת. מבחינת יחס, איכות ומחיר.


----------



## דניאל ואורן (17/10/12)

השמלה נראית נפלא 
היא מאד לטעמי ורואים שהיא יושבת עליך טוב ומחמיאה לך!

ממש אהבתי!


----------



## The Blue Fairy (17/10/12)

וואו!! את נראית נהדר 
איזה כיף


----------



## milmil10 (17/10/12)

יפייפיה!!


----------



## behappy (18/10/12)

שמלה מקסימה מקסימה ויושבת עליך מצויין!


----------



## rw12 (17/10/12)

בגדי חתן-איך קונים בגדים עם חובב סנדלי שורש?! 
תומר מושבניק טיפוסי. סנדלי שורש, חולצות מהוהות ולוק כללי של נוער גבעות מעורבב עם סטודנט דל תקציב. לפחות כשהכרנו הוא כבר לא הלך עם סווטשרטים מהצבא. 
הבחור פשוט שונא בגדים ובכלל נכנס למצב בלבול קשה בקניון. כמה שניסינו לעשות את זה מהיר ונטול כאבים זה לא עבד.
לצערנו, לקח לנו יותר זמן למצוא לו בגדים מאשר לי למצוא שמלת כלה. 
בסוף מצאנו לו את המכנסיים והחולצה במשביר (מי האמין שיהיה כל כך קשה למצוא חולצה תכלת עם שרוולים קצרים ובלי כיס?? בסוף נכנענו ותומר התחתן עם כיס  ). לאחר ויכוח אורך וממושך של תומר עם אמא שלו, הוא נכנע והסכים לא להתחתן עם נעלי שורש.
את הנעליים מצאנו בפלייפוט ותומר טוען שהם היו מאוד נוחות. מצד שני, תומר היה שיכור וכידוע אלכוהול הוא משכך כאבים מצוין.
והעניבה? אין לי מושג איפה ההורים של תומר קנו לו אותה. זה היה רק לחופה..

*תמונה של החתן החתיך שלי שאחיו שלח לי לפני שתומר הגיע לאסוף אותי.. סירבתי להסתכל על זה! רציתי להיות מופתעת במפגש.


----------



## רווקה מן המניין (18/10/12)

איזה הזוי, קנינו לחבר שלי בדיוק אותו דבר!!


----------



## rw12 (17/10/12)

נעליים 
אני בכלל רציתי נעליים אדומות (למורת רוחה של אמא שלי) כי אני ממש אוהבת את הניגוד של השמלה הלבנה והנעליים האדומות.
יום אחד אמא שלי גררה אותי לחפש איתה שמלה לחתונה. 
שתי תובנות מהיום הזה: 1. הבנתי איך תומר הרגיש כשאני באתי איתו לחפש לו בגדים לחתונה
                                  2. הבנתי מאיפה הגנים של להתלבט ולהתלבט ולהתחרט ולהתלבט שוב על דברים.
הגענו לחנות של ייבוא שמלות, המקום האחרון שהאמנתי שאני אמצא בו נעליים. ואז הם היו שם והתאהבתי בהן מהשניה הראשונה!גם אם החיים שלי יהיו תלויים בזה, אין לי מושג איזה חברה ייצרה אותן.  התחילו להיות לא נוחות רק אחרי החופה, ואז הורדתי אותן והחלפתי לנעלי זהב שטוחות של קליגולה.


----------



## rw12 (17/10/12)

איפור ותסרוקת- כרמל יהלום המהממת 
אל כרמל הגעתי דרך הפורום. קראתי את הקרדיטים שלה ורק בסוף שמתי לב שהיא גם עושה איפור ותסרוקות.
עשינו פגישת ניסיון כמעט חצי שנה לפני החתונה. (זכיתי בתואר הכלה הראשונה שהגיעה אליה עוד לפני שהייתה לה שמלה  .) כבר בתסרוקת ואיפור ניסיון היא השקיעה 4 שעות (!!!) והייתה סבלנית ונחמדה.
גם כשהתקשרתי אליה מספר פעמים לפני יום החתונה היא תמיד הייתה לבבית וסבלנית. ממש רואים שהיא אוהבת את מה שהיא עושה!
ביום החתונה כרמל התמודדה עם כלה לחוצה + 4 מלוות בגבורה עילאית ובאמת עם אישיות כובשת. היא הגיעה בדיוק בזמן לחור שאני גרה בו (כל הסיוטים לפני החתונה שהמאפרת לא מגיעה בזמן או בכלל לא התממשו  ). ביקשתי ממנה תסרוקת טיפה שונה ממה שעשינו בניסיון והיא זרמה בכיף ועשתה תסרוקת שמאוד התאימה למראה שלי ולרצונות שלי. אותו דבר לגבי האיפור. ביקשתי משהו שונה ממה שעשינו בניסיון, והיא זכרה בדיוק באיזה צבעים ואיזה איפור היא השתמשה. האיפור יצא מדהים, טבעי ועדין בדיוק כמו שרציתי. הוא החזיק מעמד כל הערב כולל בכי בחופה ושעות של ריקודים.
כרמל נשארה לעשות תסרוקות לחברות שלי אחרי שהלכתי וקיבלה מהן המון מחמאות גם על המקצועיות (וחברות שלי ממש ביקורתיות) וגם על האופי הנעים, הזורם והמצחיק.היא גם פירגנה לאחותי (הלא קלה בכלל) פן וסידור שיער סורר ללא תשלום נוסף.
כרמל, באמת ששמחתי להכיר אותך. יש לך אישיות כובשת ואני מאחלת לך רק הצלחה בהכל! ולא, גם אם יפתחו סטודיו לידך, אין לי ספק שאין להם את הכשרון שלך.


----------



## rw12 (17/10/12)

תסרוקת ומסרקיה 
מתה על התסרוקת 
יש לי אובססיה מוזרה למסרקיות. אני ממש אוהבת אותן. המסרקיה מכרמל. ממליצה בחום. אני לא יודעת מאיפה כרמל משיגה אותן אבל יש לה מסרקיות יפיפיות ובמחיר שווה לכל נפש.


----------



## כרמל יהלום (19/10/12)

עשית לי מזה כיף עכשיו
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
העונג כולו(!!) היה שלי (וכבר אמרתי לך את זה!).


----------



## rw12 (17/10/12)

שרשרת 
לצערי איני זוכרת מי פרסמה את הקרדיטים האלה אבל היא לבשה שרשרת מ"עדינה פלסטלינה" שפשוט התאהבתי בה. הראתי אותה למלא אנשים וממש התלבטתי אם לקנות אותה כי היא לא זולה בכלל. ביומלדת שלי תומר הביא לי את השרשרת הזו מתנה. הוא שם לה שהיא לא יוצאת לי מהראש וזכר שדיברתי עליה עם אחותי.. אחרי עבודת ריגול שלא הייתה מביישת סוכן מוסד מצוי, הוא מצא מאיפה השרשרת. אני ממש התרגשתי כשהוא הביא לי אותה. יותר מהמתנה עצמה  התרגשתי מהמאמץ שהוא עשה.


----------



## rw12 (17/10/12)

המפגש 
אני התארגנתי בבית שלנו במושב ותומר התארגן בבית של ההורים שלו.
אותי ליוו 3 חברות (אותן חברות מהמסיבת רווקות) ואחותי. היה כיף ושמח. כולנו היינו רגועות. אכלנו ארוחת בוקר אחת העצות החשובות שקיבלתי בפורום זה לשחרר ביום החתונה. עם כל הלחץ שליווה אותי בשבוע לפני החתונה, באותו יום פשוט שיחררתי. גם ככה מה שמשתבש גם ככה לא אנחנו נוכל לפתור...האצלנו כמה סמכויות שיכלנו (למשל הסעות) ובאמת כל התקלות הקטנות שהיו, לא עברו דרכנו באותו יום. באמת שהתחושה הייתה נפלאה ופשוט גרמה לנו להנות מכל היום ומהחתונה.

במפגש עצמו ממש התרגשנו וצחקנו


----------



## rw12 (17/10/12)

מקדימים 
דבר ראשון - קרדיטים לצלם שלנו שי רענן. הגענו אליו בהמלצת ה DJ ואנחנו מאוד מרוצים. המפגש הראשון נמשך לא מעט זמן כי היה לנו ממש קליק עם שי. ביום החתונה שי הגיע בזמן והיה מאוד נעים להיות איתו. מצחיק  וציני במידה נכונה (ואנחנו זוג שמאוד מעריך ציניות!). תומר מאוד לא אוהב להצטלם אבל איכשהוא שי וגם הצלם וידאו ניר גרמו לנו לזרום בתמונות ולהרגיש מאוד בנוח.
אחת הסיבות שבחרנו בשי זה הסגנון שלו. יותר תמונות של אווירה ודברים שמייצגים את האופי שלנו ופחות תמונות מבוימות. מעין "סיפור של יום החתונה". לנו זה התאים. 
הוא מאוד הקפיד על התמונות משפחה שזה חשוב. ביום החתונה הדבר האחרון שעניין אותנו זה כל התמונות משפחה ושי התעקש לצלם בכל הויראציות. עכשיו כשאנחנו מסתכלים על התמונות אנחנו ממש מעריכים את זה.
אנחנו התעקשנו על צלמת נוספת למרות שהאירוע היה קטן יחסית (250 איש. אין מה לעשות, ככה זה אצל זוג אשכנזים  ) ואנחנו חושבים שזו החלטה נכונה. לפעמים יש יותר "ממוקד התרחשות" אחד וככה יצאו תמונות של אירועים שלא ראינו בכלל.
לגן אירועים עצמו הצטרפת צלמת נוספת ליאת כץ בן משה. בעקרון היא צלמת פרוטרטים ועושה גם צילומי הריון ומשפחה. היא עשתה תמונות מאוד יפות וקיבלה הרבה מחמאות.
להלן תמונות הקיטש המסורתיות.


----------



## rw12 (17/10/12)

בכרם ליד הבית


----------



## rw12 (17/10/12)




----------



## rw12 (17/10/12)




----------



## שומרת על השמנת (17/10/12)

תמונה מקסימה! 
הרבה פעמים תמונות טבע נוטות לקיטשיות אבל התמונה הזו היא הכל חוץ מקיטשית.


----------



## behappy (18/10/12)

מגניב!!


----------



## rw12 (17/10/12)




----------



## rw12 (17/10/12)




----------



## rw12 (17/10/12)




----------



## rw12 (17/10/12)

אחרון ודי


----------



## behappy (17/10/12)

הזר שלך מושלם!!


----------



## lanit (18/10/12)

בדיוק חשבתי אותו דבר!


----------



## דניאל ואורן (18/10/12)

מקסים!!! 
אהבתי את הזר!


----------



## rw12 (17/10/12)

המקום "המערה" בבית גוברין 
המקום מהמם ולפי דעתנו אחד המיוחדים בארץ. אנחנו היינו בחתונה שנתיים לפני שהתחתנו בעצמנו וכבר אז נשבנו בקסם ובאווירה של המקום
אכן מדובר במקום מרוחק מהמרכז (שעה נסיעה לא כולל החתמת דרכון יציאה מתל אביב) , עניין שנפתר על ידי הסעות למעוניינים. עיניין המרחק הוא החסרון העקרי של המערה אבל בשורה התחתונה אנשים עומדים שעה בפקקים בדרך לחתונות, גם במרכז אז פה פשוט הם נוסעים שעה, רק בלי הפקקים. (שכנוע עצמי?)
המחיר כולל מלצרים, עיצוב בסיסי ועוד כל מיני דברים שנוטים להנפיץ ולהוסיף במקומות וסה"כ המחיר באמת סביר והוגן.
מאיר המנהל אירוע הוא באמת יחיד במינו. מאוד נחמד, רגוע הכל תיקתק ולא הציקו לנו במהלך החתונה (רק לפני הקבלת פנים שנלך לאכול כבר... ואנחנו לעולם לא אומרים לא לסטייק!!). מנהל אירוע פשוט מצויין!!!!כל ההתנהלות מולם הייתה מאוד נוחה. 
שלושה דברים שלנו קצת הפריעו, אבל עדיין היינו בוחרים במערה בלי לחשוב פעמיים! סתם כדאי לשים לב...
הנחיתו עלינו שבוע לפני החתונה שלפי הוראה חדשה אסור להכניס סוכריות גומי. אנחנו כבר קנינו ולמרות שדיברנו על ליאור והסברנו לו שכבר קנינו, הוא לא התגמש. (קנינו במקום מלא סוכריות קמח של פעם שהיו הצלחה גדולה).
בטעימות קצת התאכזבנו מהאוכל. סה"כ האוכל היה בסדר גמור. היו כמה דברים תפלים,בעיקר הסלטים. הראשונות גם בינווניות. יחד עם זאת המנות העקריות היו מעולות. אחרי החתונה הרבה מהאורחים אמרו שהיה טעים. מאחר וחשדנו, כי מלא פעמים אורחים אומרים שהיה טעים למרות שלא תמיד זה האמת, חפרנו לחלקם (ברי מזל!) האם האוכל באמת היה טעים והם התבצרו בעמדתם כך שמה שלנו נותר להסיק שהאוכל באירוע היה יותר טעים מהטעימות
שיטת ספירת האורחים קצת מוזרה. מוסיפים כסאות במהלך האירוע. מאחר ואף פעם לא מתחייבים למספר האורחים שאישרו אלא למספר יותר נמוך, נוצר מצב שהיו כמה אורחים שחיכו לכסאות... אולי השיטה יחסית מדויקת אבל היה קצת בלגן בהתחלה עם זה.למרות זאת, כשהיו להורים השגות לאחר החתונה לגבי מספר הכסאות שהוספו, ליאור הלך לקראתנו.
סה"כ ההתנהלות הלא קצרה מול המערה (9 חודשים!) תמיד זכתה למענה, כולל בקשות מוזרות כמו להביא 250 קקטוסים יום לפני החתונה ולשים אותם במקום הגון, שם לא יהיה להם קר אבל בעיקר של ייגנבו או ייעלמו.
קיבלנו המון מחמאות על המקום, על היחס של המלצרים, על האוכל ועל האווירה.


----------



## rw12 (17/10/12)

החופה וענייני עיצוב ותקציב 
כשהיינו בטעימות ממש מצא חן בעיני איך שהחופה הייתה מעוצבת ובמסגרת מבצע בריידזילה אנחנו החלטתי "שאנחנו" רוצים חופה כזאת. ביררנו מחירים והחלטנו שלא הגיוני לשלם 1500 שקלים מינימום לקצת בד עם שני זרים ולכן חשבנו לסנג'ר חברים לשים בד וזרים ואפילו היו היו חברים שהסכימו אבל החלטנו לרדת מהרעיון.
בראיה לאחור, אני שמחה שלא עשינו את זה. אף אחד לא זוכר איך החופה נראתה, מה גם שהחופה הפשוטה הייתה מאוד יפה.
המקום סיפק עיצוב בסיסי של נרות וזה היה מספיק כי המקום טבעי ויפה מספיק.

בכללי השתדלנו לא להתפרע עם התקציב. עצם העובדה שהיה חשוב לנו להתחתן בספטמבר גרם לנו לחסוך בדברים אחרים. החלטנו להשקיע ב-3 דברים עיקריים: מקום, DJ ואלכוהול. המטרה שלנו הייתה שלאורחים יהיה כיף בחתונה ולכן השקענו בדברים האלה: היה ברור לנו איזה DJ ניקח (קרדיט לDJ המופלא שלנו בהמשך) שידרגנו את הבר באלפי שקלים (80 צעירים גמרו את כל האלכוהול...ואן גוך בטעמים, גלן ליבט 18,15 ושאר אלכוהול שמביני עניין הביאו לנו מהדיוטי פרי במשך הזמן...לא האמנו שייגמרו הכל!), אריגנו סלסלאות לשירותים, הבאנו מתנות לאורחים הבאנו מגוון קקטוסים. קנינו במשתלת סלונר ב-5 שקלים לקקטוס. היו אחלה קקטוסים והיה אחלה שירות. מומלץ. אנשים מאוד אהבו את המתנה וזו הייתה שלנו להגיד לאנשים תודה על ההשקעה וההגעה.
ואילו היו "הגימיקים" בחתונה. לא היו מגנטים, לא תאי צילום, בר שוקולד או כל מיני גימיקים חמודים שאנחנו החלטנו לוותר עליהם. רצינו חתונה פשוטה וכיפית. ניסינו לשדרג בדברים הקטנים שיעשו לאנשים יותר נחמד  ולא יהרגו לנו את חשבון הבנק.
(משפט ישן אך תמיד רלוונטי: "אני הפסקתי לדאוג למינוס בבנק, הוא מספיק גדול לדאוג לעצמו")


----------



## behappy (18/10/12)

איזה הומור משובח


----------



## rw12 (17/10/12)

הולכים לחנוכת בית של חברים..אמשיך מחר


----------



## rw12 (18/10/12)

קבלת פנים ולמה אסור לתת לאמא לשמור על הטבעות 
לפי דעתי חשוב להיות.
הרבה אנשים הגיעו במיוחד בשבילנו וזו דרך לכבד אותם ולהגיד שלום. איזה כיף זה לראות את כולם יפים ושמחים 
גם ככה יום החתונה עובר מהר, שעה וחצי זה נתח זמן די משמעותי מתוך החתונה ולא נראה לנו הגיוני שנשב בחדר ונחכה...תכלס גם ממש כיף לשמוע מחמאות מאנשים. (אם לתומר היה סבלנות לקרוא את מה שאני כותבת פה הוא היה אומר: "את כזאת ז*** מחמאות")
מתי עוד יצא בחיים להגיד שלום לאנשים שאין לך מושג מי הם ולשמוע משפטים פולנים להפליא :"אני זוכרת אותך בגיל 5 מתרוצצת ערומה וצורחת שאת לא רוצה ללכת לישון". תודה, זה בדיוק מה שרציתי לשמוע עכשיו.

תומר בחור די ביישן ודי שמח כשהוא ראה שהרב הגיע והוא יכול לחמוק אי שם פה בסביבה וללכת להתעסק עם הכתובה. תוך 2 שניות נעלמו עקבותיו..

כמובן שהייתה דרמה כשהטבעות נעלמו. אמא שלי שתחייה הניחה אותן בתוך שקית ואז הניחה את השקית על הרצפה. השקית כנראה הצמיחה רגליים ונעלמה "ממש בשניה ששמתי אותה היא נעלמה". באותם רגעים נצפתה כלה מתרוצצת, מנסה לסחוט מאמא שלה מידע פלילי איפה הייתה השקית לאחרונה, מנסה לחייך חיוך עקמומי משהו לאנשים שבאים להגיד לה שלום, נחלצת מחיבוקים אימתנים של דודות ובכללי נראית כמו סצינה מ"עונת החתונות" שהכלה רודפת אחרי הטבעות. 
בסוף נמצאה השקית (באופן מפליא ללא רגליים) שנאספה על ידי אחת החברות שלי. לטבעות שלום. וגם לחברה.


----------



## פרבולה מרחפת (18/10/12)

LOL 
אמא שלך מוכשרת. וכל הכבוד שלחברה שלום


----------



## אביה המואביה (18/10/12)

הכתיבה שלך נהדרת! 
והקרדיטים מהממים! אני נהנית לקרוא ולראות את התמונות


----------



## rw12 (18/10/12)

טבעות 
טבעת האירוסין שלי נקנתה בג'קסון וכפי שכתבתי הייתי מאוד לא מרוצה מהם. לפי דעתי האיכות לא גבוהה. הגעתי פעמיים (ב-9 חודשים!) לחדש את הציפוי של הזהב הלבן ותמיד הייתה אווירת שוק מוכר לא ממש שש לעזור. מתחת לציפוי היה זהב רגיל כשבכלל אמור להיות מעין מתכת כסופה כזו. 
כשביקשתי להגדיל את הטבעת בכלל לא טרחו לקחת לי מידה של האצבע כך שהיא הייתה גדולה מידי ובביקור הבא הייתי צריכה להקטין אותה. פה כבר ציינתי את מידת האצבע שלי.בנתיים נפל גם היהלום ואפילו אני, שהייתה מוצאת עדשות מגע אפילו בבריכה לא הצלחתי למצוא אותו. בעסה. יכול להיות שזה חוסר מזל שלי ויכול להיות שככה זה שם. האמת כנראה אי שם באמצע. 

לכן החלטנו שנשקיע קצת יותר כסף ונקנה במקום שלנו הרגיש יותר איכותי. קנינו את הטבעות בבורסה בחנות "אוריאל" והם היו מאוד נחמדים ואנחנו יצאנו מרוצים. לי לקח שעה וחצי לבחור טבעת ולתומר שניה וחצי. לא היינו צריכים לשנות את הגודל (ובנתיים) הציפוי זהב לבן שלי לא התחיל להקלף. אבל אני כנראה רוצחת סדרתית של ציפויים אז רק זמן יגיד..

בגלל הדרמה של השקית עם הטבעות שהצמיחה רגליים, אין לנו את התמונה המסורתית של הכתובה הטבעות ולא גם את התמונות היותר אקסטרימיות של טבעות עם ועל כל מיני דברים, אז תאלצו להסתפק בתמונת באיכות פלאפון על השיש של המטבח שלנו.


----------



## יום וליל (21/10/12)

למה שלטעת יהיה ציפוי? 
אם קנית טבעת זהב אז כל הטבעת עשויה זהב, אין לה ציפוי.
יש את עיניין הגימור שזה משהו שיכול להישחק.


----------



## rw12 (18/10/12)

חופה 
השטאנץ הרגיל. חתן נכנס.מחיאות כפיים. שושבינות נכנסות. כלה נכנסת. בוכה. מחיאות כפיים. חתן מעלים את הכלה תחת ההינומה. חתנכלה עולים לחופה. הורים מתפוצצים מאושר. חתנכלה מתרגשים.  14 דקות כולל 7 ברכות של קרובי משפחה  (משפחה דתית, אשכנזית, פולנית, כבר אמרנו? לא היה דרך לחמוק..). חתן בלחץ מהכוס. החתן ממש בלחץ מהכוס. כוס נשברה. מזל טוב.


----------



## rw12 (18/10/12)

חופה מאחור... 
טיפ קטן - קורה הרבה פעמים שחופות חשוכות. אמא שלי שתחייה, ביקשה מהמקום לשים לנו תאורה נוספת ליד וזה מאוד הוסיף.
משהו שכדאי לשים אליו לב...


----------



## rw12 (18/10/12)

תשל"כ!! גם לי יש תשל"כ!! 
וכן, השל יושב קצת עקום. חברה הגדירה את זה "חינני".. אני ממש שתי ידיים שמאליות.


----------



## רווקה מן המניין (19/10/12)

השל מהמם! מאיפה קנית?


----------



## rw12 (20/10/12)

תודה.השל שייך למקום בו קניתי את השמלה, ליליום


----------



## rw12 (18/10/12)

שם טבעת (אבל חושב כל הזמן על הכוס..)


----------



## rw12 (18/10/12)

**כתורת קיטשית כלשהיא** 
ותומר מאושר שהכוס נשברה, במכה ראשונה, וכל החתיכות נשארו בתוך הנייר כסף

טיפ קטן - בנות, תדאגו שמישהו יוריד לכם את ההינומה והשל. כדאי למנות מראש. מה שקורה שניה אחרי שאתם מסיימים להתנשק , שקופצים עליכם עדר של אנשים. לי רץ לשניה בראש הקטע יחסית בהתחלה ממלך האריות שהעדר בורח מהאריות הרעים... בקיצור, אין לאן לברוח, אין שניה להוריד הינומה וגם הבעל שעד שניה לפני היה לידך נעלם לקצה אחר של החופה. בקיצור, בנות, אם אתן רוצות את התסרוקת שלמה, תדאגו שמישהו יוריד את ההינומה.

טיפ חשוב שאני קיבלתי מהפורום ויישמתי בחופה - אחד הרגעים המרגשים בחתונה זה אחרי החופה. קודם להתנשק עם תומר בכזו התרגשות ואחר כך כל המשפחה והחברים. תחבקו חזק. תחבקו בשתי ידיים. חיבוק אמיתי, מכל הלב. זה כיף לכם וזה כיף למי שבא להגיד מזל טוב.

אחד הרגעים שאני הכי זוכרת מכל החופה (וההורים של תומר אומרים שסיפרתי את זה באוטו,  כשהייתי שיכורה בדרך הבייתה) זה הבני דודים של תומר מקיפים אותי בעיגול וצועקים :"עכשיו את שלנו! מואהאהאהא!!"


----------



## P i x i e s (22/10/12)

נקרעתי מצחוק 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
עכשיו את שלנו...


----------



## rw12 (18/10/12)

שיר כניסה לחופה ושיר שבירת כוס 
שיר כניסה לחופה - נגינה באורגן של הללויה (ללא מילים) 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wh_eTaXHCw4 - משהו  בסגנון הזה, גרסא טיפה שונה.

שיר שבירת כוס - Rock around the clock 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ud_JZcC0tHI

לא היה ריקוד סלואו. שנינו רוקדים כמו ברווזים צולעים.


----------



## rw12 (18/10/12)

ניסינו, באמת שניסינו. ניסינו לחמוק מזה בכל דרך אפשרית. התחננו וביקשנו. אמרנו שאנחנו לא שוכרים מסכים. נתנו הוראות מופרשות כולל איומים על החיים למנהל אירוע, לDJ ולכל העוסקים במלאכה שאין ולא יהיה שום סרט. חודשים התרענו בפני חברים וקרובי משפחה שלא יעשו לנו כלום. 
נראה לכם שזה עזר? פחחחחח
תומר ואני הסתובבנו בדיוק בין שני שלחנות אורחים לפני שהחלטנו שזה מביך מידי וגדול עלינו וזלגנו לכיוון שולחנות החברים. הDJ ניגש אלינו ושאל אם אפשר להקרין סרט. ענינו לו שאי אפשר להקרין סרט כי לא שכרנו מקרן ומסכים אז הוא הצביע לכיוון אחד הקירות של המערה שם חיכתה הכותרת: "תומר ורננה - הסרט". הבני דודים של תומר לא יתנו למשהו כמו פעוט כמו חוסר במקרן ומסכים להפריע להם והתארגנו באופן פיראטי על כל הציוד.
So long  תחנונים של חודשים.
מיותר לציין שהסרט קרע אותנו מצחוק ומי שרצה התקרב והקשיב ומי שלא רצה , המשיך לאכול ואפילו לא הרגיש שהיה סרט.


----------



## rw12 (18/10/12)

DJ לירן אליאס 
היינו בחתונה שלירן תיקלט בה כשנה לפני שהתחתנו בעצמנו וכבר אז היה ברור שהוא יהיה הDJ שלנו והוא היה הטלפון שלנו מיד אחרי שסגרנו תאריך. לאורך כל הדרך לירן היה נחמד ולבבי ותמיד היה נעים לדבר איתו. גם בפגישות וגם בטלפון. תומר כל הזמן אמר ללירן שהוא הספק האהוב עליו...
מעבר להיותו DJ מצוין, הוא פשוט איש כל כך נחמד ונעים ולא רק כאיש מקצוע, אלא כבן אדם.לירן פשוט קלט וקרא את הקהל. נתנו ללירן יד חופשית עם השירים רק שיהיה דגש קל על שנות ה-90 (קהל בגילאי ה-30) והוא הצליח לשמור את האנרגיות של הקהל לאורך כל הערב תוך התחשבות בבקשות והצליח לשלב את כל הסגנונות באופן כל כך נעים ולא מורגש. 
משהו שמאוד אהבנו בלירן היה שפניתי אליו כבר באיזור 12 וחצי וציינה שהקהל עובד יום למחרת ולכן כדאי לסיים באיזור אחד. (החתונה הייתה במרחק שעה נסיעה מהמרכז ועוד יש את ההחתמת דרכון בכניסה למדינת תל אביב). לירן בחביבות מדהימה, ציין שכל עוד הקהל רוקד, הוא ינגן (ננתי לו את הפתח לסיים בשעה סבירה והוא סירב!!ואו!!) החתונה המשיכה עד 1 וחצי וגם זה רק אחרי שהכלה הראתה סימני עילפון מתקדמים ונשארו מעט אנשים על הרחבה. 
לירן פשוט מוודא שבאמת החתונה תהיה המסיבה הכי טובה שיש.
שנינו, שרוקדים זוועה לכל הדעות ובדרך כלל מתביישים מאיך שאנחנו רוקדים כי זה נראה יותר כמו פרכוס מאשר ריקוד, פשוט לא הפסקנו לרקוד! תוך כדי החתונה נשאלנו מספר פעמים לשם ה DJ והאם ניתן לגנוב אותו...לירן, תודה לך על חתונה מדהימה. לא האמנו שנהנה ככה בחתונה שלנו. תודה על האדיבות, הטיפים לפני החתונה ושלא ויתרת לנו  

*בתמונה מסוף הערב, לירן שמח ורענן ותומר ואני שיכורים וטובי לבב.


----------



## rw12 (19/10/12)

חברים וכסף לא הולך ביחד.חתנכלה ואלכוהול כן. 
הייתה אחלה מסיבה. נהננו כמו שבחיים לא האמנו שנהנה. אין לנו ספק שהחברים, המשפחה והאהבה שהקיפה אותנו גרמה לנו להנות ככה. 
נעזרנו בחבר נוסף - הטיפה המרה. שתינו הרבה אבל במידה שאנחנו זוכרים כל מה שהיה. לא הקאנו (גם אנחנו הופתענו לטובה) אבל גם לא נהגנו. האמת אי שם באמצע. 
זה אמנם נשמע מתלהב "איזה מגניבים אנחנו שאנחנו שותים ושיכורים" אבל אנחנו היינו צריכים את זה כדי להשתחרר, כדי לא לדפוק חשבון לאיך שאנחנו נראים, איך שאנחנו רוקדים ומה שאנחנו עושים.

כמה סימנים לכך שהחתן כלה שיכורים:
1. הם אומרים לא לואן גוך בטעמים
2. החתן (תזכורת, מדובר באדם ביישן) רוקד עם חולצה עם כפתורים פתוחים וחמש דקות אחר כך, בלי חולצה בכלל. זה חתן שיכור. כלה שיכורה זה כלה שרואה     
   שהחתן בלי חולצה, מושכת בכתפיים וממשיכה לרקוד. מזל שלחתן יש חברים עם T shirt 
3.הכלה יושבת ליד השירותים עם חברה ואומרת לה שהחתונה הזו חייבת להיגמר כי יש לה בחילה ואז יש שיר טוב והיא קופצת לרקוד כאילו לא קרה כלום
4. החתן והכלה לא מצליחים לחמוק מכך שמרימים אותם על כסא או כתפיים של הקורבן התורן. פעמיים.
5. החתן והכלה חוזרים הבייתה ומוציאים את הכלב לטיול, ב3 בבוקר עם בגדי חתנכלה.


----------



## אביה המואביה (19/10/12)

את הטיול עם הכלב הייתי רוצה לראות..


----------



## rw12 (19/10/12)

ריקוד השמלה.. 
מביך.
ניסיתי לחמוק בכך דרף אפשרית עד שבסוף האויבים ניצלו חוסר שניה של תשומת לב.
והסיבה היחידה שאני לא שמה את הריקוד העוד יותר מביך, ריקוד הנחש או איך שלא קוראים לדבר הזה שאנשים עושים טור ארוך וזזים בקצב צב, זה כדי לבייש את האנשים שמופיעים בתמונות, כולל אותי.
אבל תכלס, היה מצחיק


----------



## דניאל ואורן (19/10/12)

את מצחיקה אותי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
יש דברים מפדחים שאפשר לעשות רק בחתונות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ע״ע ריקוד השמלה, הנחש והריקוד של שתי השורות עם הבעיטות קדימה, 
אצלנו היה לימבו מאולתר פור קריינג אאוט לאוד! בלי אלכוהול זה לא היה קורה...


----------



## rw12 (19/10/12)

קשקושים לרחבה 
כפר גלעדי.
צעירים מתים על זה, סבתות גונבות את זה. בסיטונאות. 
תיקנו פי 3 ממה שאתם חושבים שאתם צריכים.

וכפכפים זה להייייט!! שווה שווה שווה. פינוק קטן ומשמח לבב לאורחות.


----------



## rw12 (19/10/12)

ולפעמים החגיגה נגמרת 
והנה החולצה האבודה של תומר...


----------



## rw12 (19/10/12)

ואז נוסעים לירח דבש בסרי לנקה 
היו לנו שבועיים מדהימים. התאהבנו במדינה הזו.
המדינה מדהימה, האנשים מקסימים והנופים מטריפים.
בתור בוגרת הודו, סרי לנקה הזכירה לי את הודו רק בגרסה היותר עדינה שלה,  המאוד נקיה שלה ולפני המסחור.
כל מי שצריך טיפים והמלצות, אשמח לעזור.


----------



## rw12 (19/10/12)

כמה מילות סיכום 
אז למי ששרד עד לכאן, כל הכבוד. וגם למי שדילג ישר לפה, זה גם בסדר.

קחו בקלות את ההכנות. אנחנו לא נהננו מההכנות פשוט כי אנחנו לא מהאנשים שיהנו מהדברים האלה. לא התווכחנו הרבה, אבל אני יכולה להגיד שרוב הויכוחים היו באשמתי. היו ימים שהגדרתי מחדש את המושג בריידזילה. אני הייתי מאוד לחוצה שהכל ילך כולם ושכולם יהנו.
כמה שלא היה לנו כיף בהכנות, ככה נהננו ביום החתונה. לא רק שנהננו, היה לנו מדהים. כמויות האהבה שמרגישים אחד לשני וכמויות האהבה שמקבלים מהסביבה היא פשוט בלתי נתפסת. באמת שהיה לנו יום מדהים. 
קיבלנו הרבה תגובות מחברים שלנו וחברים של ההורים על כמה שנראינו מאושרים ועל כמה שהחתונה הייתה שמחה. אני מאמינה שפני החתונה כפני החתנכלה. באמת צריך פשוט לשחרר ולהנות. זה לא היום הכי חשוב בחיים, אבל כבודו במקומו מונח. הוא יום שיכול להיות פשוט מדהים אם רק לוקחים אותו לכיוונים הנכונים. כאורחים מרגישים שאתם מאושרים ונהנים, גם הם יישמחו, ירקדו ויהנו.

בלילה של החתונה, שניה אחרי שההורים של תומר הורידו אותנו בבית ודקה לפני שיצאנו עם טדי לטייל ברחבי המושב, נתתי לתומר את הטבעת שלו ואמרתי לו את כל מה שלא הייתי מעזה להגיד לו מתחת לחופה. הוא בן הזוג שלי, החבר הכי טוב שלי והאהבה של החיים שלי. בטוב וברע. 
זה המקסימום קיטשיות שתקבלו ממני. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




וזהו. חוזרים לחיים האמיתיים. לימודים, עבודה והחשוב מכל.. זוגיות ומשפחה חדשה.


----------



## ronitvas (19/10/12)

שרדנו ונהננו!!! 
כבר כתבתי למעלה - אהבתי כל מילה ותובנה.
הסיכום שלך מרגש ואתם נראים זוג מדהים
מצחיק אבל תומר נראה ממש נער גבעות
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, ואת ממש לא נכנסת, במראה, להגדרת הדתייה....
מאחלת לכם את כל הטוב שבעולם 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ובהחלט הקרדיטים שלכם נכנסים ישר לספריית המועדפים שלי במחשב
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



מזמינה אותך להישאר למרות הדברים החשובים שציינת בסיכום. נתמוך גם בשאר


----------



## אביה המואביה (19/10/12)

בדיוק מה שזו שמעליי אמרה!


----------



## simplicity83 (19/10/12)

קראתי הכל ונהניתי מכל רגע! 





 מצאתי את עצמי קוראת את הקרדיטים שלך ומזדהה עם כל כך הרבה הודעות, שזה כבר מפחיד
אולי אני אעשה קופי פייסט לקרדיטים שלי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




אני לומדת בהדסה, גם אצלנו היו סיבוכי מגורים תודות למקצועות הדרשניים שלנו.. (נראה לי שיש לנו פיצוח על מישהי שלומדת איתך או שנה מעלייך)
התחושה של כלה בתחפושת, סגירת איפור ושיער לפני הכל, צלמים מצחיקים וצינים בטירוף, מסיבת הרווקות וכו' וכו' וכו'

הכל ממש מקסים ובעיקר, אני אוהבת את הגישה שלך, את ההומור ואת הכתיבה הגאונית - צחקתי מלא 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




המון המון מזל טוב ובהצלחה בשנה החדשה


----------



## ronitvas (19/10/12)

זה בסדר.... אנחנו עוד מחכים..... 
יאללה כבר!!!!!! נתנו לך מספיק זמן לפרסום


----------



## Nooki80 (21/10/12)

קרדיטים מקסימים 
ואת מצחיקה וצינית כלבבי!
מאוד הגישה של שניכם, את ההחלטה להסתכל על הכל בפרספקטיבה נכונה.
ואת, את נראית מהממת ממש! 

אתם נראים זוג מקסים ואני מאחלת לכם שנים אין ספור של אהבה וציניות בריאה ביחד 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## arapax (25/10/12)

הצחקת אותי עד מאד  
קרדיטים נהדרים. שיהיו לכם חיים יפים יפים יחד


----------

